
Clutter Toolkit for GUI's - nreece
http://www.clutter-project.org/
======
vizard
If I remember, the company behind it was bought by Intel for their Linux
distro for MIDs and low power devices. Its also slated to be integrated into
Maemo, the OS running on the Nokia Internet Tablets. Demos look impressive but
sadly not enough documentation.

------
stcredzero
Apostrophe-S is not a plural!

<http://owl.english.purdue.edu/handouts/grammar/g_apost.html>

